# cpr....electric shock....finger....butt



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Alright, now that I got your attention, does anyone have the photo of the proper procedure to give CPR that was printed in an early copy of "American Electricians' Handbook" (I think)? 

The photo is a classic and I can't seem to find it. 

Thanks.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

huh huh...you said "butt"


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> huh huh...you said "butt"


Dammit beavis!

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Dammit beavis!
> 
> ~Matt


 :laughing:


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, where is that post. Was from an old American Electrical Handbook if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Alright, now that I got your attention, does anyone have the photo of the proper procedure to give CPR that was printed in an early copy of "American Electricians' Handbook" (I think)?
> 
> The photo is a classic and I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thanks.


Actually the procedure required 2 fingers, I guess 1 wasnt enough to make the victim "gasp for air". Someone must have done the research.


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

I've never seen this, BUTT it sounds interesting! (Had to work that word in there somehow). If you could describe it better I have some contacts that might be able to dig it up, seriously. 

www.faultlocating.com


----------

